# Enduring Persecution



## KMK (Oct 18, 2007)

Rev Todd Ruddell has a great message on persecution: http://www.sermonaudio.com/sermoninfo.asp?SID=9207192755

I really enjoyed the distinction between the 'cause' of persecution and the 'occasion' of persecution.

Rev Ruddell, can you cite that quote from Clark about a paradox being a 'charley horse between the ears'?


----------

